# NFS Server Limiting open port RST response



## energizer (May 25, 2012)

Hi,

I have a FreeBSD + ZFS server configured as NFS server. This server is being used to store regressions that are generated over a period of 2-3 days. Time to time nfs would drop the mount and the program fails to find the output directory (nfs automount). On the other hand if I use Linux NFS server to host this space, I see no issues.

Time to time I see messages like these in the logs:


```
Limiting open port RST response from 334 to 200 packets/sec
```

It seems that the automount dismounts the server while the regressions are being computed and the output is idle. I even kept one terminal window open on the compute server that is "cd" into the output directory so that it prevents the dismounting the automount but it still fails.

Do I need to tweak any parameters? Can I stop dismounting (from NFS server side)?

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (May 25, 2012)

Why not mount it permanently? I mean, is there any reason to use the auto-mounter?


----------



## energizer (May 25, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Why not mount it permanently? I mean, is there any reason to use the auto-mounter?



Our environment is set up for automount on about 60 servers and it would create issues. If it was just one server, I would have hard mounted.

Thanks,


----------



## energizer (May 25, 2012)

Forgot to mention that the interfaces are lagg'ed could that be an issue?


----------

